# Antique Camera Model?



## EvanCourtney (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm needing help on identifying this camera and placing a value on it.
The words that it has on it are: Compur, Ica, Carl Zeiss


----------



## trcapro (Jan 21, 2012)

I know it's probably not the best of sources but e-bay seems to offer a lot of cameras that look very much like this one. The problem is that the price range is all over the place.


----------



## EvanCourtney (Jan 21, 2012)

Found it. 
Just needing a value now.

[h=3]Zeiss Ikon Icarette D​[/h]


----------



## unpopular (Jan 21, 2012)

I have noticed the ebay market on these old folders has increased recently, especially for Ikons. I'd guess between $150-300


----------

